# How long after worming?



## Rence (Feb 20, 2008)

How long after worming should the tests indicate whether or not treatment was effective?

I wormed my goats last tuesday with Ivomec, and this past tuesday with Ivomec as well as started a three-day treatment with Safeguard. So when would I be able to tell whether it worked or not? I was told to wait on the Cydexin until I had fecals done.

I took samples in of my goats today, and they didn't give me a number count, but they said they had stomach worms and hookworm. No coccidia in the samples. The vet said I could 1) wait to give the treatments I just gave a chance to work and not do anything for a week and then worm with Cydexin, or I could 2) worm them with Cydexin now, or even 3) not do anything right now and then whatever I do, bring two samples in a few weeks to be retested. The ratiionale for #3 (don't do anything) is to try and give the goats a chance to build immunity to the parasites.

I'm leaning towards worming tomorrow, only because of all the problems I've had in the past two weeks. But what I really want to know is how long does it take for worming to affect the parasites?

-Rence


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

12 hours.

Worming evacuates eggs, some larve and if the wormer is for the worm you have than it will kill adult worms. We wait and fecal 10 days after we worm because if you have eggs on fecal then...remember you don't see anything on a fecal except eggs, than it means that your wormer didn't work and your mama worms are still sucking blood and laying eggs. They are also arresting larve inside the goat (in essence putting their hatched babies to sleep) so they can come back gangbusters to suck the blood of your goats the day they kid or in the spring when it warms up.

We give the advice of using a worm pen for 12 hours after you worm since all the worm eggs are evacuated at that time. So you already know with worm eggs seen on fecal already that your Ivermectin is not working on your goats, that your vet is miss diagnosing hook worm as HC and you need to use Cydectin now. Vicki


----------



## Rence (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Vicki!


----------

